# What colors go with what movie, Refit Color question.



## USS VALIANT (Nov 8, 2000)

Hi everyone,



I plan on going out tomorrow and buying the Refit Enterprise, and I’m at a loss on how to paint it. I’m leaning towards TMP colors so putting the shuttle bay in there would look right.



I’ve been doing a lot of research on the net, and here on the board, but haven’t found much info between the different versions of the model. I know it was repainted I believe 3 times, once I know for a fact is for TWOK where they dulled the pearlescent colors (not sure if that was all they did or not), and the other two times I’m not to sure on when it happened or what they changed. I do know there is a major difference between TMP and Star Trek VI, where the model was repainted in blues.



My question is, what changes were made between these versions, and which movies were they in, and also what easily acquirable colors (Testors model masters in my area) most closely resemble these colors for each version. 



Thanks for the help.

Valiant


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I went to this site and I'm going to use it as my painting guide. I was real impressed with the quality of the pics. Clear and up close. Unfortunatley, they are of A and not exactly the refit. What you could also do is study the dvd of TMP especially when it is in drydock. That helps to give an idea of the color scheme somewhat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

This might help...Sorry about that...lol


http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPEnterpriseTop.htm


----------



## USS VALIANT (Nov 8, 2000)

Thank you, but I've already got that site in my cache of reference materials along with a quite a few other websites. 

As you said with that site the color pictures (done in natural lighting no FX) are of the Enterprise A. I'm looking for more precise information on the TMP version, or other versions pre-Star Trek VI (or as seen in the color photos on that site).

Problem with using the DVD, is that it shows the ship under FX lighting, that’s not what I intend to go for when I build this model. I want it to look as close to the studio model as I can possibly get. 

Also, would anyone have any information on what changes were made between the various movies? What colors were used (closest Testors Model Masters would be great) 



Thanks.

Valiant


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

Have you seen this page?
http://www.olsenart.com/strek.html

It's not perfect, but it's a piece of the puzzle.

Steve


----------



## USS VALIANT (Nov 8, 2000)

Ok, I got my refit today, and since I'm wanting to paint it like TMP, what areas were Engineering Green? Every reference site out there doesn't seem to clearly explain all the area that are engineering green, and the models pain instructions don't clearly say all the areas either. Plus I'm not sure if the instructions give accurate studio model colors or what it appears on screen colors

Any paint details anywhere on the ship would be very very helpful. (I know far more about the Enterprise A then the Refit so I basically feel I'm starting from scratch on this) 

thanks, 
Valiant


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Look at tthe instructions paint guide it shows where the engine green goes for the TMP version mostly around the engineering section and inboard pylon struts and dorsal connector. the green color is a light sage green darkened in some places for panel effect


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

http://www.trekmania.net/art/constitution_refit.htm


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

Try that link guys, shows the engineering green nicely for the Star Trek 1 -3 version, the one I'm doing too. 

My only question is, on the deflector housing, is the aztec engineering green too or is it duck egg blue? Thanks


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

caesar4u said:


> Try that link guys, shows the engineering green nicely for the Star Trek 1 -3 version, the one I'm doing too.
> 
> My only question is, on the deflector housing, is the aztec engineering green too or is it duck egg blue? Thanks


The impression I Got from the Olsenart website is that it was green. I think a safe rule of thumb will be to make everything that was blue on the 1701-A various shades of either JN or JA Grey, lightened almost to the point of being white if you are painting for the on-screen look, a little darker if you are going for the studio look.


----------



## USS VALIANT (Nov 8, 2000)

Well there are some areas on the instruction sheet that don't state whats engineering green, for example, the area near the impulse crystal.


----------



## caesar4u (Apr 13, 2005)

Here we are gentleman, forgot about this:

http://www.culttvman.com/building_the_refit_enterprise_8.html


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

Found this guide for help with aztecing but page2 has diagrams and paint mixes

http://www.beyondantares.co.uk/tips/painting/painting2.htm


----------

